

Where did karma begin? - annoyed

can anyone recall the first website to implement karma for user activity?
======
dangoldin
You can make a claim that Ebay did it with their user rating system. They were
started in 1995 but I am not sure whether they had user ratings as part of
their launch product.

------
pg
Slashdot was the first I know of.

------
ivankirigin
I've heard that it's cyclical, and doesn't have a beginning.

